# I have sad news to report



## hazelbut (Sep 23, 2012)

The knitting circle to which belong. here in West Meads area of Bognor Regis in West Sussex UK, is having to close down at the end of the month. This is very sad for many reasons ie., it has been running for over 30 years, it has lots of members many of which are retirees and it is their chance to get out and meet/make friends and talk about knitting and other craft ideas and also to get help with their projects. As with all clubs, I guess people have to move on and ours is no exception.
The reasons it is closing down is that no person is prepared to take over the running of the club (our leader is moving to Spain), It is very sad. I would, if I could but I do not have the strength these days to do the physical bits that are called for. As I said, this is a sad occasion for local knitters. Well I have had my gripe. Sorry to to have burdened you all with this but someone once said that a problem shared is problem halved.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I am so sorry Hazel that your knitting circle is closing up. I enjoy my Knitters Guild that I attend, I helped advertise the Knitters Guild starting up in Blacktown and since it has been opened it has had a lovely number of people men and women who attend. I know how I would feel if these were to be closed down. I hope one lady or maybe two could be involved in running this club. Good luck if you can find someone.


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

That is sad, would it not be worth putting an advert in the local paper asking for someone to run the group? Guess most of the people are in your position of getting older and weaker, know the feeling. Good luck with finding some way of keeping it going.


----------



## SaxMarloes84 (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm sorry to read that your knitting circle is going to stop. I hope you may find someone to help lead it. 

I wish we had a local knitting circle around here.


----------



## vannavanna (Oct 15, 2012)

mavisb said:


> I am so sorry Hazel that your knitting circle is closing up. I enjoy my Knitters Guild that I attend, I helped advertise the Knitters Guild starting up in Blacktown and since it has been opened it has had a lovely number of people men and women who attend. I know how I would feel if these were to be closed down. I hope one lady or maybe two could be involved in running this club. Good luck if you can find someone.


In Manchester 0ur local library allows us a room for free with facilities for making a brew, very little elbow grease needed. Could you not approach your library? You never know until you give it a go--as the saying goes! Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear your club is closing, I hope as suggested. you advertise to see if you can get someone who'll take over the reins.


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

So sorry and will keep you in my pray that someone will step up and take over so it will not close


----------



## CherylErasmus (Sep 30, 2013)

Now that is devastating news for all those retirees & yourself. BUT......

Maybe you could organise a small get together once in a while with some of your friends from your knitting circle. 

Suggest each lady/gent brings a snack plate + their knitting/crocheting project just to have a cup a tea together + of course catch up on the chatter. :?


----------



## madknitter07 (Mar 23, 2012)

Why do you have to have a formal meeting? We meet at our local library every Thursday between 12.30 and 3pm There is around 50 people who belong to our group and usually around 30 people turn up weekly and we just meet on an informal basis to share our pleasures. It is lovely this way with no fees to pay and no committees etc., Why not suggest it, I'm sure you will enjoy yourselves. Good luck.


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

This very sad news. I wonder if there a couple of ladies who could take on the running of your group so the burden of administration could be halved? I am sure the ladies will still want to meet together. There must be some very strong friendships made within the group.
Our Angel Knitters (charity) group has a couple of leaders and it would keep going I think because of the friendships made and the good of the cause. Hang in there ... Hope it keeps going ...


----------



## Shamrock (Jan 17, 2011)

Why do you need a leader? I belong to two groups that just meet - all you need is a time and a place. One group meets in a local coffee shop. Another friend of mine has a group that meets in the library and another that meets in a church - none of these groups have "leaders."


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Shamrock said:


> Why do you need a leader? I belong to two groups that just meet - all you need is a time and a place. One group meets in a local coffee shop. Another friend of mine has a group that meets in the library and another that meets in a church - none of these groups have "leaders."


I agree!!! Try it a few times without a leader, spread the duties around. One may not be able to do a lot, but a lot could possibly do one thing, each.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

No way I would let this group fold up. Especially since you enjoyed it so much. Call the library, call the coffee shops, call the Police!!!! 

There are groups that meet at churches and we had our group (?) who met at a restaurant during the off hours. They gave us a huge table in the back and then I got sick, so the ladies that could come would come to my house for knit and chat and trading. There are places that are willing to open their doors and arms to those who want to have a group in their facility.

Ask the members if they are interested in keeping the group going and if there is a good response, tell them that each one of them could make a couple phone calls.

Do you have a senior center? There are just so many places to meet. You never know where this could lead and it is just sitting making phone calls. You could bring your own drinks and snacks or everyone can bring a "potluck" snack.

Don't give up just like that. There are so many options open to those who are willing to make a go of the group. And, I know you have made many friends in this group, and it is so important to have your friends to share your knitting with.

I will pray for you that a someone would be willing to help you with the "foot work" in finding another place to meet.

My prayers are with you Angel and I know you will find an answer.


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Hazelnut, so sorry to hear that this is happening to your knitting group of 30 years! I am sure it has become a very important part of your life. Knitting groups I have belonged to only needed someone to maintain a membership list and send e-mail reminders. If you can arrange to meet at a library, church, or senior center maybe they would give you the help needed or find a volunteer to help your group.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

Do you really need a leader? If you have set dates/times, then people will come.

My group meets every Friday at the library. We have no leader, just happy knitwits and hookers.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

great ideas hope it all works out or you take turns at each others homes


----------



## hazelbut (Sep 23, 2012)

Thank you all so very much for your kind comments. I do belong to another Library group but there is only room for about 8 folk in the space provided. The venue we hsve st the moment is the village community Hall which is very nice and accomvodates many clubs from model making / war games through to weight watchers, quilting. crsfts and indoor short mat bowls. I am also going to have a few girls bck to my plsce to knit and natter once s week. So there is hope for me sfter all.
Once again many thanks for all your comments.
Nye for now
Hazel


----------



## Joanna88 (Oct 12, 2011)

vannavanna said:


> In Manchester 0ur local library allows us a room for free with facilities for making a brew, very little elbow grease needed. Could you not approach your library? You ever know until you give it a go--as the saying goes! Fingers crossed for you.


My library also allows a knitting group the use of a room,knitters meet fortnightly but bring your own thermos,most members are working on a "yarn bomb" for Christmas in the Town......Hope you can continue with your Group...


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I am so sorry about you knitting group closing down Hazel,this is just a thought but can some of your group hold get togeathers at each others place,that way you can still keep intouch with each other.HUGS xx :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

How about meeting in your homes? Each person could take a turn. Maybe the host could provide tea and coffee, but food is not really necessary.


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

maybe 2 or3 of you could share leadership duties.


----------



## WendiKaiser (Apr 27, 2012)

So sorry and I will pray for you and the members to have a "new club".


----------



## kknott4957 (Mar 31, 2011)

Is it possible for several people in your group to split the duties of running it? That way the job isn't too much for any one person.


----------



## kaybee (Feb 6, 2013)

That's a shame to hear about your knitting circle. But some of the suggestions sound really good. Yesterday evening I went to our local school to what was supposed to be a new 'Knit and Natter' Club starting, however, I was the only one who turned up so its a no-go. Such a shame it was free, I had thought surely there would be at least half a dozen or so knitters who would want to meet up, but no. Lots came to the Salsa dancing and Spanish class but not quite my cup of tea as especially the dancing as I am awaiting my second knee replacement.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Shamrock has a great idea. Good luck with keeping it going.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

hazelbut said:


> The knitting circle to which belong. here in West Meads area of Bognor Regis in West Sussex UK, is having to close down at the end of the month. This is very sad for many reasons ie., it has been running for over 30 years, it has lots of members many of which are retirees and it is their chance to get out and meet/make friends and talk about knitting and other craft ideas and also to get help with their projects. As with all clubs, I guess people have to move on and ours is no exception.
> The reasons it is closing down is that no person is prepared to take over the running of the club (our leader is moving to Spain), It is very sad. I would, if I could but I do not have the strength these days to do the physical bits that are called for. As I said, this is a sad occasion for local knitters. Well I have had my gripe. Sorry to to have burdened you all with this but someone once said that a problem shared is problem halved.


Share the duties. Anything that keeps a good thing going is good.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Perhaps each member could host a meeting at her/his home or if their is a clubhouse available where you reside sometimes this can be used for meetings. If the group is large but if it is small there may be just a few that would like to meet monthly just for the contact. Where's there a will there's a way..Otherwise form a few intimate friends for time together be it at a restaurant or one of the homes. Let some time go by to think about what you as a group really want..it's suppose to be teamwork it shouldn't fall apart because one person who took up the reigns leaves.


----------



## mariea. (Dec 27, 2011)

We meet up in a local pub where they are pleased to have the custom each week. 
We come and go as we can not much organizing at all.


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

hazelbut said:


> The knitting circle to which belong. here in West Meads area of Bognor Regis in West Sussex UK, is having to close down at the end of the month. This is very sad for many reasons ie., it has been running for over 30 years, it has lots of members many of which are retirees and it is their chance to get out and meet/make friends and talk about knitting and other craft ideas and also to get help with their projects. As with all clubs, I guess people have to move on and ours is no exception.
> The reasons it is closing down is that no person is prepared to take over the running of the club (our leader is moving to Spain), It is very sad. I would, if I could but I do not have the strength these days to do the physical bits that are called for. As I said, this is a sad occasion for local knitters. Well I have had my gripe. Sorry to to have burdened you all with this but someone once said that a problem shared is problem halved.


So sorry that the club is closing down, but would have thought that if several people could agree to "lead" it together then it would not need to close down. A group of you working as a team would mean that the physical bits could be shared and no-one would be doing too much or over exerting themselves and perhaps younger, stronger members would be willing to assist from time to time.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

maybe you can form a group and have them meet Wednesday for tea at your place and each week one person brings sandwiches.


----------



## .79315 (Dec 5, 2012)

Sorry to hear your club is closing. If the responsibility is too much for one person perhaps a committee, either voluntary or elected, would be en order.


----------



## owlet (Aug 18, 2013)

Could be worth asking at your local woolshop. Staff might be able to suggest something.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Are there any craft groups associated with your local Women's Institute or Women's Guild? when I was living in a small village in Bucks our WI group had a weekly craft meeting in one anothers' homes, nothing fancy, just a cuppa and maybe a few biscuits and a chance to knit, crochet, cross stitch etc together for an hour or two.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Sorry to hear this. What about a change in group structure? Cut back on structure that creates work, i.e no food or drink (bring your own), meet in the common room of a local library or rotate who hosts in their home. Things do change, modifications may be easier than endings. 

Best Wishes.


----------



## cobbtas (Nov 8, 2013)

there are many young people who are now learning to knit. I bet they would be thrilled to join your group and learn from experienced knitters!


----------



## lindakindel (Feb 20, 2013)

Knitwits & hookers....


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

I agree with the find a place for people to knit.. I belong to a couple of clubs and we meet at a local coffee shop. we also meet in the food court of a localmmall.. No one has any responsiblility except to show up.


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Maybe instead of totally disbanding, you can all take turns having a small group over to your home to continue the friendships. Just bring your knitting and friendship!


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

Is there any chance you can share the job of running the group with another member or two, or even alternate by having each member run it in turn?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

When a group loses its lead person, it is like a death in a family. That person held a spot that kept things together. The family needs to readjust and people will be called to take on different roles. A comfort zone has been disrupted and now people are a bit challenged to carry on. Your knitting group is like this. Many ways to move forward with different organizing. Don't project your limitations onto others. You may be surprised as who steps forward when people are asked to volunteer for certain tasks, like making arrangements to use a gathering space. It really is a simple task. If everyone is on the internet, an email list for meeting announcements is very easy to do.


----------



## sheila kay (Jan 2, 2013)

Sorry to read of your sad news, I know how I would feel if our club closed.

Have you not thought about 2 or even 3 people doing what needs doing as a joint effort, I am sure that if you all had a chat about it, you would come up with an answer to this problem


----------



## Gingamgal (Mar 8, 2011)

Why not join with the quilters or other crafters? Share the space, share the load? It's always nice to learn how the other half live!


----------



## CoralJ (Feb 25, 2013)

I run a craft group in Lavant, just north of Chichester, meeting on the first Sunday of each month (except January and August). The Green Room of Lavant Memorial Hall only costs £32 on a Sunday and about 8 or 9 of us meet up. It is purely social with no programme and everyone brings their own lunch and drinks. The cost per person is £4.50 and if the kitty gets above a certain amount we have a free month.

All I have to do is book the hall for the year, so no sweat! Could you do something similar in Bognor? You wouldn't need a committee or anything, so long as people are happy to sit and chat rather than have entertainment in the form of speakers or whatever.

If no one is prepared to do anything, you would be most welcome to come along as we have several ladies from Bognor and the Witterings, Littlehampton and even Southampton!


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm sorry about your group but glad you felt comfortable airing your gripe here where you'll get lots of heartfelt sympathy and suggestions for a solution.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

I did a quick Google search for Bognor Regis and found that they have a home page (Bognor Regis.org) that offers a free listing service. You could ask there for suggestions for a meeting place. Also William Hardwicke Public House hosts monthly meetings for a community organization, so perhaps they or another such site would agree to host you. Could find no listing for a library or senior center, but perhaps a church would give you a space for free. Do any of you knit for charity? Would be a good selling point at a church. Perhaps some of the parishioners would even donate yarn for charity items (does not need to be all the group knits). 

Good luck at continuing this group!!!!!


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

I am very sorry for you. I moved and consequently lost my knitting group. It created a real void in my life.


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

CherylErasmus said:


> Now that is devastating news for all those retirees & yourself. BUT......
> 
> Maybe you could organise a small get together once in a while with some of your friends from your knitting circle.
> 
> Suggest each lady/gent brings a snack plate + their knitting/crocheting project just to have a cup a tea together + of course catch up on the chatter. :?


That is just what I was going to say

:thumbup:


----------



## CoralJ (Feb 25, 2013)

Go to any branch of West Sussex libraries and ask for the list of local clubs and groups - you might find another knitting group near you.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

How sad that you may have to close up an important group. Perhaps someone will step up at the last second and you will continue to be able to get together. Best wishes for a new leader or leaders.


----------



## owlet (Aug 18, 2013)

Have a look at this :

http://www.yelp.co.uk/biz/craft-and-hobbies-bognor-regis

They have charity craft and knitting groups.


----------



## jbweaver (May 5, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear about your knitting circle closure. I meet with a small group of ladies at one of our local churches each week. There is no one "in charge", we just all bring our projects and get together. We knit and crochet and just have a good time of fellowship. 

Those who choose to work on charity projects and donate to various organizations but there is no pressure from anyone there to do so. 

Perhaps you could find a location and just get together, it doesn't have to be formal.


----------



## Knitish (Feb 8, 2011)

So sad to hear this. As JBWeav, let me ask, may it be simplified, in other words, let us meet on wednesday morning at such cafe, and we all sit and knit. Not as formal and structured but easy to set up. Usu the business is grateful for the business and crowd. It can blossom from there or just stay informal. It does not even have to be a location as a church which needs be reserved or not a usualor comfortable place for some, but just a commercial area.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

It sounds like you have a very large group. Would it be possible to break it up into "meet at homes"? :?: :?: :?:


----------



## Pmullenix (Apr 9, 2013)

madknitter07 said:


> Why do you have to have a formal meeting? We meet at our local library every Thursday between 12.30 and 3pm There is around 50 people who belong to our group and usually around 30 people turn up weekly and we just meet on an informal basis to share our pleasures. It is lovely this way with no fees to pay and no committees etc., Why not suggest it, I'm sure you will enjoy yourselves. Good luck.


I agree. Meetings don't have to be formal. I wouldn't let the benefits to everyone disappear because of formality.


----------



## jamkea (Jan 24, 2013)

Could you not all continue to meet as normal and all share your qualities and experiences - do you 'really' need a leader? If you all enjoy meeting then just meet and maybe something may happen for it to just fall together and continue, by at least giving it a try you can see if it works - I truly hope it does.


----------



## mardihar (Oct 16, 2013)

What, exactly, are these duties that are so onerous that no one can do them? I've never been in a knitting "club", but it sounds pretty informal and easy based on the other comments here.


----------



## mardihar (Oct 16, 2013)

What, exactly, are these duties that are so onerous that no one can do them? I've never been in a knitting "club", but it sounds pretty informal and easy based on the other comments here.


----------



## jojoacker62 (Jun 10, 2013)

I found a West Meads facebook page. I don't know if it is your West Meads, if so maybe you could post something. Good Luck, please let us know how things work.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/West-Meads/155338857819191


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

I agree, make it a social knitting group. You don't need a leader, maybe a few who offer to share information about when and where. An announcement on Ravelry can take care of that. There's no need for formality in your group. Just because it always ran a certain way doesn't mean that it can't change. You may lose a few members, but you will also gain new members. I prefer a social group where I can go to relax, knit and share ideas, all without the politics.
Put out the word, they will come.


----------



## sutclifd (Feb 26, 2013)

Our knitting group (also mostly retirees) meets at various members homes. We have no formal 'meeting' -- no dues, no reading of minutes, in fact, no minutes to read. We get together, we chat, we knit, if someone asks, we show what we're doing. If someone has a problem with what they're doing, others try to help. We drink water, tea, wine (depending on how large the knitting problem) -- eat cheese and crackers, cookies (whatever people bring). There certainly is no heavy lifting of anything involved. If no member can host a particular gathering, we postpone the meeting until someone can host. We've yet to have that happen, but we've got a more public place we can meet if need be. 

Our only somewhat 'official' person is the one who sends out an e-mail to all the members reminding us where we're going this week (yes, we meet every Monday) and keeps track of who is hosting when.

Perhaps what you need is not to disband, but to change. It might be worth a try!


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

At the other end of Sussex, a group of ladies meet in the cafe of the local Co-op. As far as I know the supermarket does not make a charge, after all they must get some income from teas & coffees bought and I bet folk also do their shop there too. I suspect that the chore of organisation is minimal too.


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

madknitter07 said:


> Why do you have to have a formal meeting? We meet at our local library every Thursday between 12.30 and 3pm There is around 50 people who belong to our group and usually around 30 people turn up weekly and we just meet on an informal basis to share our pleasures. It is lovely this way with no fees to pay and no committees etc., Why not suggest it, I'm sure you will enjoy yourselves. Good luck.


I do the same thing, but it is a all crafts meeting in the basement of a church. and it is informal. just sit, sip, and chat.


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

hazelbut said:


> The knitting circle to which belong. here in West Meads area of Bognor Regis in West Sussex UK, is having to close down at the end of the month. This is very sad for many reasons ie., it has been running for over 30 years, it has lots of members many of which are retirees and it is their chance to get out and meet/make friends and talk about knitting and other craft ideas and also to get help with their projects. As with all clubs, I guess people have to move on and ours is no exception.
> The reasons it is closing down is that no person is prepared to take over the running of the club (our leader is moving to Spain), It is very sad. I would, if I could but I do not have the strength these days to do the physical bits that are called for. As I said, this is a sad occasion for local knitters. Well I have had my gripe. Sorry to to have burdened you all with this but someone once said that a problem shared is problem halved.


Even if the club aspect closed down, couldn't those that wanted to continue to meet, possible share their homes for what could be just friendly get togethers.


----------



## finstock (Nov 27, 2011)

Oh ,i hope you can carry on somehow is there no way you could get a few people who live close by and meet in each others homes


----------



## swampygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the closure of the knitting group. 30 years is a long time so I can imagine you had a great rapport.

If you haven't got the physical strength to run it yourself, what about recruiting some volunteers to do the physical work and you oversee the running of the club?

You could contact: The UK Hand Knitting Association for advice.
http://www.ukhandknitting.com/index.php

Advertising is definitely worth a try.
Good Luck! I hope a satisfactory outcome is found.


----------



## shipley (Dec 31, 2012)

If you're willing to take some of the responsibility, couldn't you find some one to do the difficult bits that you aren't able to do? Or you could have co-leaders to share the responsibilities?


----------



## limberlostgirl (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm with Madknitter....you don't have to be a guild or a formal group, just to meet & knit ! My group meets every Wed. at 1:00....2 times a month we're at the library, & the other Wednesdays we meet at the local yarn shop. I do send out a reminder via email, a couple days before, but most remember anyway. My quilt group meets once a month at the library...no dues, no requirements, etc. Make it easy on yourselves!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Hazel I can understand your sadness.

I say you continue to just meet bringing knitting, crocheting, and any craft of interest.

Also bring a bag lunch nice pot of tea and just enjoy each other.
Who knows after awhile of meeting maybe some one has a younger person that can take over the leader position. If not just continue to meet for the fun of it and friendship.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

What a shame,Lot of places seem to be closing,A local old people home near to were I live has closed ,It was first runn of Cardiff council,Then sold to a private person about 20 years ago,I bet they have made a lot of money,and will now sell to a Builder who will make even more money,One of the ladies I looked after will be about 95 now,She was very upset at leaving all her family live quite close,


----------



## Shirley Copeland (May 30, 2013)

In this little city, the library lets the knitting ladies have a space. It is an informal group and all that is needed is to notify the time to meet.
Another group, crocheting and quilting (makes lap quilts for veterans) meets in a local church.


----------



## Shirley Copeland (May 30, 2013)

I agree, no leader required.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

my group doesn't have a set place to meet, we just e-mail and get together at someone's home (very small group just 6 of us) but hopefully one of the suggestions offered would work out -- maybe a local yarn shop would have a place you could meet -- not a direct help to their business, but could show that people use their products and the group could maybe even offer to help people who come in with troubles if the store staff is engaged.


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

I suppose if there are lots of members you couldn't have it in people's houses. That would mean hiring and paying for a hall. I can see your problems.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

vannavanna said:


> In Manchester 0ur local library allows us a room for free with facilities for making a brew, very little elbow grease needed. Could you not approach your library? You never know until you give it a go--as the saying goes! Fingers crossed for you.


Sorry to hear about your sad news report.
Maybe you could put an ad in the local paper, church paper, etc to see if their is a place that would be offered 
to continue with your group. Don't give up. It is certainly 
worth trying to find a location. Best of luck!!!!


----------



## Mpetrueng (Mar 28, 2011)

Have you checked to see if your local library or church has a knitting group?


----------



## Nanny Val (Oct 10, 2012)

vannavanna said:


> In Manchester 0ur local library allows us a room for free with facilities for making a brew, very little elbow grease needed. Could you not approach your library? You never know until you give it a go--as the saying goes! Fingers crossed for you.


I also belong to a Knit and Natter group in our local library, you should approach them, we have a great group it is my best morning in the week. Good Luck


----------



## Downtonature (Jun 7, 2011)

So sorry to hear this sad news. Our library has a small knitting circle. Is it possible that you could start a small knitting circle there?


----------



## dingo (Jun 20, 2011)

So sorry about that. It is a wonderful thing to have especially when we grow older.

Is it possible that the duties could be shared? Maybe you could find someone to work with to share some of the work load. Or maybe some younger person in the community may be looking for something meaningful to do. Can you do some networking and find out?

I wish you luck.


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

I think I am just repeating what many have said, but here is my 2 cents worth! Instead of just one leader doing all the work,why not share the "leadership," if there has to be a leader. You could do what you can physically do from home; others could do "harder" work, etc. - divide it up! Good Luck - keep us posted!


----------



## ShariH (Nov 7, 2013)

I belong to a beading group in Tucson and we meet once a week at the library. The room is free and the ladies at the library love having us there. Maybe this would solve some of the problem? I'm so sorry to hearing about losing your knitting group. I haven't found a local knitting group to join, our beaders also knit and it's been sharing patterns and ideas with them. I agree, a problem shared is a problem halved


----------



## limberlostgirl (Apr 10, 2011)

Our library doesn't charge for use of the "community room," and we just sign up for the days we want it, for the whole year. We have a couple local coffee shops that love to have knitters show up, and the local yarn shop has a seating area avail. for small groups...she's thrilled to have us there - makes the shop look "busy!" What about a local church -we make good use of their fellowship halls...as long as one of us is a member of the church, they welcome our group.


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

I belong to a group that meets at our local senior center. We don't have a leader. It has worked well for us. Everyone helps anyone that requests from another group member. we have about 30 members The only thing we pay for other than our knitting suppies etc. Is coffee we all contribute a dollar for our coffee and one of the members makes it and cleans up. Currently it is the husband of one of our knitters as he is out of work and likes to do it. 

I hope you are able to find some place that works for you all leaders are not always necessary.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

I agree with all the suggestions for scrapping your leader and perhaps refreshments too. I love the library idea or maybe as small groups here do, meet at a coffee shop where you can buy a cup of coffee or tea and knit away. It would be devastating to miss all of your fellow members after so many years of being together regularly. I do hope you are able to find some way to stay together.


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear that.

Would it be possible to just meet at a local tea shop or something. Most don't object if you all buy a bit of something. 

Good luck with finding some way to meet.


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

Why don't you just take turns hosting the club night informally. That way those that still want to meet can and those that prefer not to join in don't have to.


----------



## Shirley Ray (Mar 3, 2011)

My sympathies. I am in the same boat with my dulcimer club, the Carolina Mountain Dulcimer Players. I began it ten years ago, and it has been extremely successful, but I am now 83 and cannot find anyone who is willing to take it over. No one wants to see it end, and it won't, but no one will step up

Why don't you consider taking over your knitting club.? I guess you saw that one coming. LOL


----------



## Mommica (Aug 21, 2012)

Hazelbut - one time a church group I belonged to had the same problem - we finally decided on 12 leaders - one for each month. It worked for that year, and in future years we have 2 co-leaders.


----------



## CoralJ (Feb 25, 2013)

My mother was the chairman of a very active branch of the National Council of Women when she had to give up for health reasons. Despite having a membership of at least one hundred, it folded because no one was prepared to take over. It was such a shame.


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

The Library. That's where I belong to a group. The library puts up a sign and puts it in their monthly bulletin. No dues, just friendship and help if you need it.


----------



## Helen Morse (Feb 14, 2012)

SaxMarloes84 said:


> I'm sorry to read that your knitting circle is going to stop. I hope you may find someone to help lead it.
> 
> I wish we had a local knitting circle around here.


"Ditto" hopefully, you will find someone, positive thoughts to the universe someone may do it...it's lovely to get out and chat to people about your crafts.


----------



## PATRICIAKEITH (Jun 13, 2011)

vannavanna said:


> In Manchester 0ur local library allows us a room for free with facilities for making a brew, very little elbow grease needed. Could you not approach your library? You never know until you give it a go--as the saying goes! Fingers crossed for you.


We also have knitting groups in our libraries. At the one I attend we are provided with a flask of water, tea and coffee for which we each make a donation of 50p per cup. The librarians are very friendly - in fact we've taught one of them to knit! We also have a group which meets in the café area of one of our M&S stores. I do hope you will be able to find somewhere to meet informally as we do.  x


----------



## PATRICIAKEITH (Jun 13, 2011)

Mommica said:


> Hazelbut - one time a church group I belonged to had the same problem - we finally decided on 12 leaders - one for each month. It worked for that year, and in future years we have 2 co-leaders.


What a great idea. x :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Circles never end!!


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

owlet said:


> Could be worth asking at your local woolshop. Staff might be able to suggest something.


Now THAT is a terrific suggestion...maybe some could even get hired to teach their craft...that would be a lot of fun...get your group together and teach new knitters/crocheters?

Depends on the time of day and the expectancy of beverages or food...goodness, who has time to eat while knitting ??? What's wrong with water?


----------



## sharinana (Dec 11, 2012)

I am sad for you as I know how much my knitting groups mean to me. I am a member of the Minnesota Knitters Guild- Northern Lights Affiliate, and a group of felloe knitters meet informally one evening a week at the lys, and a smaller group, three or four have a light lunch and knit and eat and share more personal issues if there are any. Would any of the other ideas other than the guild work for you, or maybe a shared or co-chair position to share the responsibility? Good luck Hazel!


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

amethyst2 said:


> Now THAT is a terrific suggestion...maybe some could even get hired to teach their craft...that would be a lot of fun...get your group together and teach new knitters/crocheters?
> 
> Depends on the time of day and the expectancy of beverages or food...goodness, who has time to eat while knitting ??? What's wrong with water?


ALSO....you have access right here to hundreds of thousands of knitters who may be in your close vicinity, who are looking for a group to join...I don't understand the need to have 'leaders' either...

One person is leaving so everyone has to suffer? That makes no sense...Be your own leader and get on here and post messages to those in your area...I bet you can find a lot of people with places to go, who would be thrilled to join you. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mamad1pet (May 23, 2012)

madknitter07 said:


> Why do you have to have a formal meeting? We meet at our local library every Thursday between 12.30 and 3pm There is around 50 people who belong to our group and usually around 30 people turn up weekly and we just meet on an informal basis to share our pleasures. It is lovely this way with no fees to pay and no committees etc., Why not suggest it, I'm sure you will enjoy yourselves. Good luck.


I also would suggest this idea. All you need is somewhere to meet and someone to do the communication of if it is not going to happen that week or if there needs to be a change in meeting date or time.


----------



## SheilaSB (Sep 2, 2011)

I agree with other posters who suggested you ask about meeting at the public library or at a church. I also would suggest you offer lessons to young people who, in time, will be able to carry on your work. If you could have two different people serve as co-hosts each week (making a total of eight to ten co-hosts per month), perhaps this would take the burden off the person who has been the main leader. I do hope your group will be able to continue.


----------



## SandraM (Jul 23, 2011)

Good ideas to meet perhaps in your local library, or church, or take turns at someone's house for 3 hours or so +-. Enjoy each others company and gets you all out of the house! All the best.


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

I forgot to mention that our library group offers to teach anyone that wants to learn to knit or crochet. One of the ladies does have everyones name and phone number and email address. She is the one that started it and she works at the library. So far we have never had to cancel. At times we have as few as 3 and as many as 15 but usually we have about 8.


----------



## marilyndk (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm sad to know that you no longer have a leader. I belonged to the largest geranium group in the US. Unfortunately no one would be a pres,sec etc and it folded. I asked where the sizeable treasury went and was told that it went to the board's favorite charity. I've never seen any proof of that and still wonder what happened.
Why not start an informal group in your house and see what develops. 
good luck.


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

In Cardiff, one of our craft groups meet in a library too. Free room and we are allowed access to the staffroom kettle!! Lindseymary


----------



## Nittin Pearl (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm so sorry you are having trouble with your club "leadership", although like others have said, not sure why you need a leader. Seems as if there are a number of possible meeting places. Once you settle on a place you just have to let everyone know the place and time and everyone who can will show up. A knitting group certainly doesn't need formal refreshments. When the group I'm in meets, someone makes coffee, others bring bottled water, sodas or whatever they want. Easy, peasy - no problems. Good luck with a solution.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

So sorry hazelbut. I haven't read all the responses so far but I agree with vannavanna. If your library would allow you to set up there you may kill two birds, like she said it may be easier to run + you may find another person to head the group up for you. With very best wishes - B.


----------



## Angelyaya5 (Sep 10, 2013)

No. No. No Hazelnut. I agree with all your fellow KPR's. Get together and see if there's a way you can share whatever is needed to keep your group going. Sounds like everyone needs and enjoys this group. I believe there are many in your group who can come up with solutions to help this happen. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Hazel,
Sorry to read that your knitting group is closing. I'm sure that you will miss all the people you knit with. Maybe down the road another group will form.


----------



## sbubbles84 (Jun 8, 2011)

I agree with everyone. Would love to have a group here. There is an unorganized group that meets at the yarn shop on Tuesday nights, but I am unable to go that night. Hope it all works out.
Many blessings and a big hug,
Shirley
P.S. Donnie K--saw under your lovely picture, "Location: NW Texas USA (Unless we secede)" cracked me up! You go girl!


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

hazelbut said:


> Thank you all so very much for your kind comments. I do belong to another Library group but there is only room for about 8 folk in the space provided. The venue we hsve st the moment is the village community Hall which is very nice and accomvodates many clubs from model making / war games through to weight watchers, quilting. crsfts and indoor short mat bowls. I am also going to have a few girls bck to my plsce to knit and natter once s week. So there is hope for me sfter all.
> Once again many thanks for all your comments.
> Nye for now
> Hazel


Wait---you already have a venue---so what is the problem? Why are you shutting down this group simply because ONE person is leaving? And again, why do you need a leader? Or a 'committee'? I would not join such an organized thing...its supposed to be FUN! But you give all your own power to someone who said they are the only one who can run it? Speak to the owner/manager of your venue and request that your group be allowed to continue to go there.


----------



## owlet (Aug 18, 2013)

Anyone else feel we've been wasting our time? :-(


----------



## hazelbut (Sep 23, 2012)

Thank you all once again for your kind suggestions and words of encouragement. We have not given up yet and are trying to organise ourselves.


owlet said:


> Anyone else feel we've been wasting our time? :-(


----------



## Rita Massey (Mar 2, 2013)

You could also try a department store, a local one in Lancashire invites knitters into their cafe one afternoon a week. I also visited a small yarn shop in Worcester recently-it was knit & natter afternoon,unfortunately I didn't have time to join them as invited


----------



## carol stires (Apr 2, 2013)

We have a group that meets at church. We bring a sack lunch. As a thank you, we have a boutique at Christmastime. We donate some of our wares. The ladies of the church love it so much that they started bringing some bakesale items and some of their own crafts This year they're turning it into a luncheon. I love how God works!


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi, sorry your group is breaking up. Have you considered the local fast food restaurant? There is a sizeable church group that comes to the local Dairy Queen. They purchase a drink or whatever they want, and stay as long as they want. It works for them. The manager does not mind. They are buying whatever they desire, and refills on the drinks are free. It is good for business. Food for thought.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

hazelbut said:


> The knitting circle to which belong. here in West Meads area of Bognor Regis in West Sussex UK, is having to close down at the end of the month. This is very sad for many reasons ie., it has been running for over 30 years, it has lots of members many of which are retirees and it is their chance to get out and meet/make friends and talk about knitting and other craft ideas and also to get help with their projects. As with all clubs, I guess people have to move on and ours is no exception.
> The reasons it is closing down is that no person is prepared to take over the running of the club (our leader is moving to Spain), It is very sad. I would, if I could but I do not have the strength these days to do the physical bits that are called for. As I said, this is a sad occasion for local knitters. Well I have had my gripe. Sorry to to have burdened you all with this but someone once said that a problem shared is problem halved.


Hazel I am very sorry to hear that. Try googling knitting groups in Bognor Regis. There was someone last year trying to set a group up. There are a few here in Worthing.


----------

